# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  On our way

## LindaP

Flying Anguilla Air, first time,,,,, but ran into some friends in airport, owners of Villa Pat, Pt Milouimage.jpg

----------


## NHDiane

Enjoy Linda...I KNOW you will  :Triumphant:

----------


## LindaP

Thanks Diane..... The flight over was fun!!!! And not as hair- raising as the over- the-hill flight into SBH !!!!:)

----------


## NHDiane

Look forward to a few pics and reports...

----------

